# Sticky  Dwyane Wade Fan Club



## -33-

Join today and support your main man, Dwyane Wade!


----------



## R-Star

I want in. Whose sig will it be in?


----------



## reHEATed

ill join...wade is the real deal


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sign me up.



Just please remove the Wade and Bryant pictures next to each other.


----------



## OG

count me in


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat

oh i'm in all the way!!!!


----------



## Starbury03

sign me up


----------



## Joker

me too


----------



## Peja Vu

I'm in :yes:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

<~~


----------



## GNG

Join me.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Sign me up


----------



## FanOfAll8472

add me


----------



## Tooeasy

sign me up as well


----------



## DerangedDisco

sign me up please


----------



## BG7

me 2


----------



## MiamiHeat03

add me also.


----------



## SKiP

Add me


----------



## erniejohnson

Me too!


----------



## hobojoe

Put me in this...:headbang:


----------



## jiggy1380

i wanna be in it too


----------



## Pinball

In.


----------



## madman

im in


----------



## Yao Mania

I've been a fan of Wade since his trip-dub at last yrs elite eight, but I gotta say even I'm surprised he's doing so well in the NBA, and w/ style! 
Count me in y'all


----------



## Lynx

Count me in! :wordyo:

For me, Wade is the rookie of the year!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I want to get into this fan club.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

Count me in, Wade is the man:yes:


----------



## nickrock23

*Dwyane's World - Dwyane Wade Fan Site*

check it out dwyane wade fans

www.dwyanewade.org 


go heat!!!


----------



## Peja

If it's not too late, count me in man...My favorite rookie..


----------



## Pacers Fan

I'm in


----------



## Dunhill6

Sign me up! Life-long Marquette fan, new Heat fan......I just hope the Heat don't play the Bucks in the 1st round....


----------



## Accord

Sign me up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sign Me up also


----------



## pG_prIDe

Sign me up too... Dwayne Wade is one of my favorite 3-5 players in the NBA!


----------



## sMaK

hook me up


----------



## Volcom

Can I join?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

can i sign up???


----------



## thegza

Sign me up, D-Wade is a future franchise player.


----------



## B Dizzle

sign me up, please!

I'm a big fan of Dwyane!


----------



## nickrock23

um, can i be in the fan club???


----------



## Slasher

Put me in it. 


While we're at it if anyone wants to join the Raptors club, PM me. :yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Count me in man, Dwyane is awesome... Future superstar


----------



## MoJo8888

im in


----------



## Joker

i think im in but im not sure

just add me if not


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Count me in!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Yo.


----------



## thaKEAF

Add me to the Wade Fan Club, he's my favorite out of all the rookies this year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Count me in. Wade's gonna be a superstar!


----------



## StraylightRunner

yeah, i'll join. dwyane is cooler than lebron. me likes the heat.

p.s. who's sig is gonna be hosting this?


----------



## Gambino

Add me. The boy , well man, is a beast and is going to be a star in this league


----------



## Ezmo

I'm in!


----------



## madman

lol this is the biggest fan club without anyone having it in a sig


----------



## Nikos

Does anyone got that Wade video where he crosses over Keith Bogans in practice (pre-draft camp workouts or something).

Its on the nba.com site, but it doesn't work. Does anyone have a copy of the clip or an alternate link to it?

Thanks


----------



## gdog

what does IMO mean.?im computer illiterate and dont want to try to figure it out.


----------



## madman

in my opinion


----------



## dwade0003

I want in


----------



## DWshadesofmj

wouldnt mind bein in


----------



## dwade0003

Who is doing this thing anyways....who has the fan club?


----------



## X-Con

I'd like to be added in. Thanks.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Add meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Junior21

Sign me up. I also nagree that the Kobe picture next to Wade's needs to go. This is a Dwayne Wade fan club. Give Wade Shaq in his prime, lets see how he could do.


----------



## Ron Mexico

sign me up too i


----------



## Wade County 3

Count me in too


----------



## -James-

im down... this club is gonna be monster


----------



## Reprisentin MIA

Sign me up!


----------



## BigWill33176

put me in too


----------



## Wade05

I want to join :yes: Please sign me up :devil: 

Im Out :rbanana:


----------



## nikebasketball

*
I wanna join.
*


----------



## byrondarnell66

I like Wade, i just hope Shaqs ego don't ruin things for him


----------



## MIAMI1

Sign me up!


----------



## Blazer Freak

I might not be a heat freak, but I love Wade and the Heat are my second fav. team(even before shaq).


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

count me in too


----------



## BG7

cool player join the fan club all


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

sign me up


----------



## Kapono2Okafor

i know this is a very late post but sign me up too


----------



## Kapono2Okafor

y is a pic of kobe there?
'


----------



## alex

I'd would like to be part of that fanclub as well.

I don't mean to brag, but Dwayne went to Marquette, and I live a five miles away from campus. After seeing him play about four times, I told my dad that he was going to be a lottery pick and an all-star  . 

He was soooooooo dominant in college, he could have scored 30 ppg if he wanted to, but he was so unselfish and used his teammates to his advantage. That is what I think will seperate him from the other athletic and talented point/shooting guards (i.e. Ricky Davis, Stephen Jackson, Stephon Marbury, and even, dare I say, Kobe Bryant-- I think Bryant is a great player, but a very selfish one and often immature one.) 

I had the pleasure to see him from the start, I hope you Heat fans enjoy him because he will be great.


----------



## Wade County

can u add me 2 the list HeatLunatic


----------



## Plastic Man

If it's not too late, I'd like to be part of this fanclub as well.

Dwyane is one of my favourite players. Was my top rookie last year, and I hope to see him progress and develop to his full potential.


----------



## D-Wade

<----IN! :yes:


----------



## d-wademan92

Please add me to the fan club!!!

Dwyane is the best...


----------



## Eric Reid

i'm biggest Dwyane Wade fan out there...


"Wade with the Stocking Stuffer....YES!"


----------



## WADELUNATIC

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broham

This is from earlier in the season -

http://www.kfba.net/Articles/33500.aspx

pretty much all the tops teams on our site had him on the roster and we was my early pick for mvp.

Its nice that he's this good, but what makes extra special imho is that no one expected him to be a top 10 player this year. No one expected him to have the potential to be an all-NBA player.


----------



## MiamiWade

*Go Dwayne Wade*

Count me in the Fan Club.


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm in, I love the Flash!


----------



## underhill_101

add me in too!!! d-wade is amazing!!


----------



## Wade#1Baller

Sign me up Biggest Flash fane here!!!!!

Big Q


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver

I've been checking the boards for the longest time now, just had to join already!! LOVE WADE'S GAME!! I got to MEET him the other night, and he was so sweet. We talked for a bit,and the guy is unbelievably humble. Heat's gotta go all the way BABY!! :banana:


----------



## |dW|-Pharmacist-

hey. IM new to the Forums. Just saying hi. Im a big Heat FAN and D-Wade Fan. Im 15 and i live in cali. .. GO HEAt. well imma go post in some more threads peace out fools. 
P.S. Dwyane WAde is my dogg


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

I want to join! Dwyane Wade still is a part of our's too you know....here in Milwaukee! He started here first in Milwaukee after a great run in Chicago...and Richards High School. He wont forget that.

We love the guy too and tried to tell all of you Heat fans you had a great young man there when you drafted him. He is the real deal. 

A Warrior! Great father, husband I am sure, role model, Christian, and student athlete when whe was here at Marquette. You take good care of him and he will do the same for you all...You are so damn lucky!

As an African American he is a real tribute to his parents, his race, his faith, and the upbringing he had. God-fearing, tithes, is humble, and has a very good head on his shoulders. Very likable. personable and coachable which I cannot say for a lot of players in Pro Sports today...

I could wish I had a son like him which is the highest compliment I can pay to a stranger as I have not really formally met him...personally. But I saw him from afar when he went to school here...

When the Heat win a World Title...(not if but when...and how many) he will deserve everything he worked for. He backs up the hype with results and maturity...LeBron will be good too but he has not gone through anything!

I told people last year....at this time Wade would surpass him and Melo. But his fans are the only ones who do the bragging and boasting for DWade. He lets his awesome game speak for itself...that is the way it should be.

Although I am happy with TJ Ford when he returns...deep down many of us wanted Wade. But it is good he got away on this own and made a name for himself...away from this area. I am happy for him and his family...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Eric Reid said:


> i'm biggest Dwyane Wade fan out there...
> 
> 
> "Wade with the Stocking Stuffer....YES!"


 Eric you are not the biggest...it just sounds like you are but you are not. You maybe one of the biggest...


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Last year I said DWade and this kid here. <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="FORD, TJ" TITLE="FORD, TJ" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/FORD, TJ.jpg"> Would be All Pro's one day and would help their teams as much if not more then Melo and Lebron...I will stick by that..


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="FORD, TJ" TITLE="FORD, TJ" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/FORD, TJ.jpg">


----------



## BigZep

Im suprised i never seen this post...

Throw me on there x10...


----------



## TONYALLEN42

sign me up, someone needs to make a sig please!!!


----------



## Nephets

If this club gets made, I want in.


----------



## WSU151

I want to be in as well!


----------



## CraZy23

Add me also


----------



## Steven1707

I'd like to be in too!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

How many are in right now?


----------



## Siduu101

Wade is overrated that's the only thing I hate about him, I hate how people think he's better than Kobe Bryant when Kobe is the best guard in the NBA.


----------



## WSU151

Siduu101 said:


> Wade is overrated that's the only thing I hate about him, I hate how people think he's better than Kobe Bryant when Kobe is the best guard in the NBA.


How many Heat games have you seen?


----------



## Siduu101

WSU151 said:


> How many Heat games have you seen?


28 around there, I would of watched more but they're to boren.


----------



## WSU151

Siduu101 said:


> 28 around there, I would of watched more but they're to boren.


Yeah, okay guy. And I'm an astronaut.


----------



## fishii_033

*add*

please add me


----------



## viperjc69

So where's the Flash web site at. Wade deserves a site so his fans can express his appreciation. Watching him kick 76ers butt. I got my round 1, game 1 playoff tickets to watch da man in action. Do you? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Welcome to the Red Zone :curse:


----------



## croco

Sign me up please


----------



## bear23

Add me In


----------



## Dwyane Wade

OH man im def in..He's my fav player..Thanks, count me in.


----------



## DirkNow

Add me in...I saw him recentley in Boston and the kid is ridiculous...Ricky Davis was guarding him pretty good and he still managed to take it to the rack. D-Wade is the truth.


----------



## croco

Dwayne Wade Fan Club

... 88) broco ...


Dw*ya*ne and *c*roco would be much better


----------



## DirkNow

sorry man, fixed it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Hi can you please fix my id its Dw*ya*ne Wade the y come before the A..thanks


----------



## DirkNow

Fixed...sorry...lots of names...lots of errors


----------



## cmar7721

add me!!!!


----------



## UD40

o man, you gotta add me :banana:


----------



## Nocioni

chauncey billups will stop wade w/ ben toying with shaq :yes:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

can a celtic fan be a part of the dwayne wade fan club??...if so sign me up!!! :banana:


----------



## LakerLunatic

Officially dont put me in, the bandwagon is large enough.


Go Lakers.


----------



## MarioChalmers

LakerLunatic said:


> Officially dont put me in, the bandwagon is large enough.
> 
> 
> Go Lakers.


Get the **** out of here *****.


----------



## jizzzon29

D WADE IS AMAZING!!!!! I've loved him since he was on MARQUETTE!!! SINCE I AM FROM MILWAUKEE!!!!! The thing I love most about him was his Freshman year he couldn't play because of his grades but he came to all the team practices anyway. The next year he got his grades up and joined them team and look at him now!!!! This shows that Wade is a soldier and he doesn't give uP!!!!!

It'd be an honor to be part of the Dwayne Wade Fan Club!


----------



## bkbballer16

lakerlunatic get a life

And I am in


----------



## no_name

man Heat!!!!! We Suck!!!!!


----------



## no_name

*How do i join the Dwyane Wade fan club?*


----------



## Ron_Artest9131

Im in


----------



## MasterMind

I will join.


----------



## James_Posey

Im in. U got to love wade


----------



## the_HEAT_is_ON

in his rookie season everyone was talking about LeBron and fat Melo but Wade finally became the best player drafted that year.
Melo is overrated, LeBron is a very good player but not better than Wade.

whitin 2 seasons James and Wade are the top of the league. I see them as a sort of new Magic and Bird


----------



## metallio

DWade is the closest thing to Jordan. I swear it. i mean the games where he simply takes over is unbelievable. see, Kobe patterns his game after Jordan but Wade has that mindset, the mentality if u will, where he will not stop coming at u until he wins the game. and he understands the basic fundamentals of the game. so much of his game mirrors jordan its amazing. really Wade is gonna be the premier player of the nba along with Lebron for years to come. what would be amazing to see is if lebron and wade ever got together. can you say "dominance"?


----------



## no_name

dwayne wade is amazing, dont even try to compare him to jordan, jordan cant touch dwade


----------



## Shady*

Can a laker fan join?


----------



## Mike Jones

*I want in as well*


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Wade is better than Lebron and every other guard in the league*

I don't care what anyone says but the litmus test for a great player is his ability to not only woo the crowd but to make people around him better and to make his team (collectively) get noticeably better i.e playoff participation, great record etc.... Lebron is the product of immense hype and as such has the backing of an entire Cleveland organization, a super ex-agent in Goodwin and national endorsers (remember that commercial praising the chosen one in a sacrilegious church setting). Lebron is driven to succeed without even wading in the mud and mook first. He was strategically placed at the peak of fanfare, hence his moniker, "The Chosen One." However, 'Bron has yet to lead the Cavaliers to the playoffs, has not made anyone around him better or have given the Cavaliers serious considerations as a legitimate playoff caliber team among critics. Lebron to me has no street credibility simply because his athleticism--though developed for someone his age-- is not earth shattering. When he won the McDonald's slam dunk competition I couldn't help but laugh hysterically after the lame dunks he performed. The commentators were fictitiously exaggerating his performance, kinda like those annoying soccer announcers with their, "goooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllll llllll" renditions when it wasnt that fantastic of a goal. 
On the other hand Dwayne Wade, a relative unknown to non-Marquette followers (99.96% of basketball enthusiasts) came from nowhere, without fanfare without a pedestal and simply impressed veterans (Shaq thought enough to come to Miami because of him), hall of famers and real basketball fans. Taking a lackluster roster that included relative new comer Caron Butler and turn-around performer Lamar Odom with a rookie coach to the playoffs. In the playoffs he would simply dazzle and amaze with his bullish drives to the basket and his calm clutch jumpers not to mention his Magic Johnson like passing ability. This past season Wade has dazzled more than the basketball community by earning the respect of streetballers, hip hop moguls and has been included among the "elite" legends for his performance. Wade has been able to perform incredibly well and break records while being on the same team as Shaq and EJ. What record has Kobe enjoyed for himself while with another superstar? Can Lebron be matched with the play of elite legends of yesteryear? Lebron is going to cave into the hype that was created for him. He has already duped the agent that made the hype happen only to sign with another agent. He has started to show his real selfishness and money mongering. How many lawsuits have been leveled against the young "chosen one," for breaking agreements. Have we heard anything of Wade screwing people over and showing disloyality? Wade is a better player than Lebron James and will be better than him every year 'til the day he retires.

The latter statements were my OPINIONS, all Lebron followers need not make threats to my life.


----------



## supermati

Add me, where's the bandwagon?


----------



## sportkingJSP13

i'm in


----------



## desmond mason for mvp

count me in


----------



## jminges

I love Dwyane Wade, however, I'm thinking he'll be a Knick before too long.


----------



## Miami Heat Fan

yeah count me in also


----------



## bench5

im in.


----------



## CraZy23

add me thx


----------



## Dwyane Wade

jminges said:


> I love Dwyane Wade, however, I'm thinking he'll be a Knick before too long.


Naw he just likes NY hats..


----------



## MitchMatch

Dude is from the CHI, why the hell would he want to go to NY...


----------



## gumbasketboy

YEEEAAAAHH Dwayne is the greatest!


hosted on www.imagetiger.com


----------



## MitchMatch

It's DWYANE... not Dwayne. Oh, and can I join the fan club? THe guy is reppin my city.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Wade 4 MVP! Im In!


----------



## balleR_giRl

sign me up for the club


----------



## RhettO

Wow. After tonight's game, you can sign me up. That guy is unreal.


----------



## IbizaXL

oooo ooooooooo i wanna be in the club!!!! :jump:


----------



## lakers9104

Sign Me Up Too


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Me! Me!


----------



## VC_15

i'll be more than happy to join this club...


----------



## JuX

WADEEE!!! I'd like to join this club as well.


----------



## MinutemenDynasty

I'd love to join this club... I'm a newbie on this site but I am the official representative for the Heat on a Lakers fan site.


----------



## eleef

i'm in!


----------



## Morongk22

D-Wade is the best player in the league, no doubt.....join me in the club


----------



## Sugo

You can go and check Ultimate Dwyane Wade

You can become a bloger, add coments to all the Wade news and view lots and lost of pictures...

You can allso get free @dwyanewade3.net email adress for free (SMTP access allso)

Ultimate Dwyane Wade


----------



## club101

im in


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Count me in...Dwyane Wade is DA MAN


----------



## Carbo04

Nothing but love for Wade. Add me, please.


----------



## rynobot

James may be my favorite player but who can not enjoy the way Wade plays the game?


----------



## Smithian

Sign me up. Wade is awesome.


----------



## blh5387

Yeah, Wade is the ************* man. Sign me up, please!


----------



## Nasteshia

sign me up, dwayne is the truth he got robbed out of a mvp deal, steve nash huh they are having trouble with everybody then he gets crossed over by some unknown name guy and trys to kick him what a punk move and thats the mvp! i dont know d-wade needs more love from the media.... they are always kissing up to lebron he is got but he hasnt been to the playoff but once and d-wade has been in since he has been in the nba.... and for those who doubt shaq wasnt on the team when d-wade first came in the league......... a lot of uneducation nba sports casters seem to forget that.....
from d-wade #1 fan


----------



## pmac34

me, please no nets fans


----------



## charlz

been on this board 4 years and never join one of the silly things... but after that NJ series I am in.


----------



## AirJordan™

Count me in. Dwyane Wade is the ****!


----------



## wadefan10

Im a huge University of Louisville fan so ive been likin dwyane wade ever since he killed Kentucky in the march madness tournament...so i wanna b in his fan club


----------



## dwadenumba1

Count me IN I have loved this guy since I saw his triple double in the final four


----------



## pmac34

im in


----------



## sarath9864

Sign me up D Wade is the best


----------



## LejokeBlames

i am in b1tch3s :banana:


----------



## canadiantrip

Most humble player with such amazing skills. Im in.

------------------
Billiard Parlors


----------



## greg9HeatFan

Hey, we just started a new site for people who are as big of Dwade fans as we are. Check it out if you get the time. We just released it a few hours ago.


----------



## truebluefan

posting to keep current. Been a year since anyone has posted. 

I like Wade as a player, so its two-fold.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Hm just realised I've never posted here so it's a bit late but sign me up!


----------



## -mihkel-

yeah, sign me up too!


----------



## All_Day_Wade

Ok i'm going to be straight out, I was a longtime Elton brand fan and I only followed the Clips because of him. But after the debacle of him shafting the team and signing with philly, I find it difficult to follow such a questionable character and decided to move on. D-Wade was my favorite player right behind him. knows how to win, plays with passion, classy guy. I'm a fan of the heat too; the future is intriguing with the drafting of beasley and chalmers. pat riley is a genious of a coach and the organization is certainly in it to win it. so hopefully there's room on the heat bandwagon and you guys will let me hop on board. see you around


----------



## Flash is the Future

All_Day_Wade said:


> Ok i'm going to be straight out, I was a longtime Elton brand fan and I only followed the Clips because of him. But after the debacle of him shafting the team and signing with philly, I find it difficult to follow such a questionable character and decided to move on. D-Wade was my favorite player right behind him. knows how to win, plays with passion, classy guy. I'm a fan of the heat too; the future is intriguing with the drafting of beasley and chalmers. pat riley is a genious of a coach and the organization is certainly in it to win it. so hopefully there's room on the heat bandwagon and you guys will let me hop on board. see you around


Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

Welcome aboard mate :cheers:

Your hopping on at the right time, we can only go up from here.


----------



## All_Day_Wade

MB30 said:


> Welcome aboard mate :cheers:
> 
> Your hopping on at the right time, we can only go up from here.


haha when you've been following a dysfunctional franchise like the clippers for so long your expectations start to get reeaaal low. so i'm more than happy with where we're at right now because i have complete faith in this management to bounce this team right back to the top

thanks for the warm invite

here's to the upcoming 08-09 season :cheers:


----------



## bball2223

Let me in! BTW Welcome to bbf all day wade! The heat section is probably one of the best on this site. They have some great posters who are knowledgable about the game. Hopefully you will stay around for a while.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm bummed I didn't see this earlier, sign me up.


----------



## Randy

I'm totally in.


----------



## 77AJ

Been a fan of Wades since his college days. If I'm not already apart of this (active/defunct) fan club. Sign me up today!

later
23AJ


----------



## vin3000

MY first miami heat video please enjoy it. loved wade for 8 years now.Nooone is like him. and you will see it in this video. it is my first so please enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRFtLFpnmKA&context=C3dd7a62ADOEgsToPDskIOQOI1vmySatcbJ7TypLNW


----------



## baller243

I love Duane wade, he's such an awesome player.


----------



## Basel

Wade used to be one of my favorite players. Now I actually think I like LeBron more. :wtf:


----------



## Jace

Imagine the struggle of longtime Heat fans.


----------



## trinhity

For those who are interested in Dwyane Wade shoes, I was able to get a pair of Overtown 2.0 and pre-ordered my Announcement 2.0 at http://www.wayofwadeshoes.com

I follow them at www.facebook.com/Li-NingBasketball and www.facebook.com/WayofWadeShoes as well. 

I hope that helps for all those Dwyane Wade fans out there!


----------



## trinhity

Some Way of Wade Shoes video that I found:










They have the Code Reds 2.0 available at www.WayofWadeShoes.com now!


----------

